# HS724 Control Issues



## andrewspearns (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am having a problem with my machine, it just started recently. 

When I pull on the track lever, the machine does not move, however when I pull on the auger lever, it moves both the auger and track belt pulley and the machine goes forward and throw snow.

I can see that as I pull the auger lever, both cables are moving. On the other hand, while I pull the track lever, the track cable only moves slightly. Has anyone else experienced this?

I will post some video later today.

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Could it be a broken/worn track control lever? Or its corresponding hardware?

#8


----------



## andrewspearns (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the assembly diagram, I can go check some parts on mine.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If my memory serves me correctly, someone else had a similar issue and it ended up being #29. 

I believe that it is a roll pin that allows the lever to engage the clutch shaft, and his fractured off. I also remember that it was not the easiest to get to. Not impossible, just not a simple one step process. 

If anything, it would be worth looking at.


----------



## andrewspearns (Nov 11, 2013)

I took a look today, it was part 16 the spring. It had jumped from behind part 13 to in front of it which kept things locked up. I removed part 15, pried the spring back to its correct position, and all was well. 

Now the auger lever will lock in place while tracks are engaged, which wouldn't happen before this. I guess it was out if place for a while and finally caused a problem. 

Thanks
A


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Good to hear. You folks up there still have a few more weeks of winter.

I hate to brag, but it was 59F here today. It was quite a shock to the system.


----------

